

Is an eclipse described in the Odyssey? - dklues
http://www.pnas.org/content/105/26/8823

======
neilk
Pathetic. More details here.

[http://www.sciam.com/article.cfm?id=homers-odyssey-may-
docum...](http://www.sciam.com/article.cfm?id=homers-odyssey-may-document-
eclipse)

They interpret a poetic statement about the sun as referring to an eclipse,
and then yet another statement about the god Hermes as referring to a
particular position of Mercury.

I hate it when people try to reduce literature to some kind of secret code for
other events, and just by coincidence, they happen to be the sort of events we
can observe or calculate today.

------
lunchbox
I hope no taxpayer dollars were used to fund this research.

~~~
jrockway
Yeah, hopefully those were used to fund research on weapons! </sarcasm>

~~~
lunchbox
What does weapons research have to do with my comment?

I would rather see my tax money go to things like Alzheimer's/cancer research
and public health measures.

I'm not against people researching stuff like the eclipse in the Odyssey for
fun, but it shouldn't be publicly funded, especially when the premise of the
paper makes so little sense.

